# toro snow pup carb settings



## polaris11 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi guys i just got a free toro snow pup from one of my friends. i Cleaned the carb and put a new spark plug in it. But i was wondering if anyone new where i should set the fuel and air screws on the carb cause they are way off. any help would be great thanks


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

if you can id the motor and carb there are many links available for detailed tuning.

going blind;

set idle screw ( not the idle mixture screw) by turning out until it does not open the throttle at all. then tighten in until it opens throttle just a bit.

both mixture screws 1 and 1/2 turns out from gently seated.

start engine, warm it up 

set throttle at idle

turn idle screw in until it starts to run rough

back out until it runs smooth, keep going out until rough again. back in till the midway point between those two rough points. maybe a touch out again for slightly rich mix.

set throttle to high and do the same for high mixture.

set idle rpm again


----------



## polaris11 (Oct 28, 2011)

okay thanks for the help. when i get home tonight ill try to see if can id the motor and carb if not ill try what u said. thanks again


----------

